# Some help with an outdoor cart



## KYTURKEY (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey guys, looking for a little help. I do competition bbq, I am getting a new smoker for Christmas. It will be a big green egg style smoker. I am wanting to build a portable cart to put it in, with a work table on the side. My question is, what wood should I use for this? Should I go with Cedar, oak, or treated lumber? I will have a cover over it when not in use, and it will be under a covered porch, but will still be outside. Any help will be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2014)

This coming year I am going to build a cart for the eggs. I am going to use white oak. They will be under cover. The oak is strong and durable. The eggs are heavy. Our only complaint with the egg are the wheels. I cannot believe how crummy they are. 
I would not use treated lumber.
I will use an oil finish so it will be easy to refresh if needed.


----------



## KYTURKEY (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm actually going with the Char Griller Akorn. Still heavy though. I've looked at the wheels on the Akorn, they are crummy too. Is yours going to be portable or stationary? Still trying come up with a design I want.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2014)

I like ipe for outdoor projects. just like teak but more durable....treated lumber and food stuff makes a yucky combo....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2014)

KYTURKEY said:


> I'm actually going with the Char Griller Akorn. Still heavy though. I've looked at the wheels on the Akorn, they are crummy too. Is yours going to be portable or stationary? Still trying come up with a design I want.



It is going to be portable- Long story behind why but we have a large and extra large egg. Built a exhaust hood and have them under cover but move them once in a while. Probably will build separate carts for each with large wide wheels- our decks are cement stones which make the wheel problem worse.
I am using the WO because I have it and it is cheap. also want some storage-drawer and cabinet and a small counter.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 13, 2014)

Definitely would nix treated lumber. Not all oaks are created equal. White Oak would be good to use, but Red Oak probably not. Cedar would be okay, as well. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> Definitely would nix treated lumber. Not all oaks are created equal. White Oak would be good to use, but Red Oak probably not. Cedar would be okay, as well. Chuck




Agree-no red oak.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 13, 2014)

I'll help you test out the goods once you get it up and running!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## KYTURKEY (Dec 13, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> It is going to be portable- Long story behind why but we have a large and extra large egg. Built a exhaust hood and have them under cover but move them once in a while. Probably will build separate carts for each with large wide wheels- our decks are cement stones which make the wheel problem worse.
> I am using the WO because I have it and it is cheap. also want some storage-drawer and cabinet and a small counter.



Mine is going to have to be loaded on a trailer to take to competitions. I want some drawers in mine as well. Maybe make the bottom shelf portion under the work table a cabinet of sorts for storage. Not sure though. Wanting to keep the weight down as much as possible. Thanks for the input so far guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KYTURKEY (Dec 13, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'll help you test out the goods once you get it up and running!



I'm sure you will. Haha.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2014)

do you have any pictures saved or drawn up as to the style you are going to make?


----------



## KYTURKEY (Dec 13, 2014)

No not yet, I am just now starting this process. I am looking on the Internet now for some ideas/plans. Any ideas are truly welcomed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2014)

KYTURKEY said:


> It will be a big green egg style smoker. I am wanting to build a portable cart to put it in, with a work table on the side.



Are you referring to this kind of smoker?


----------



## KYTURKEY (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes. Not that exact make but that style.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok...I'll see what I can come up with....


----------



## KYTURKEY (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok thanks. I am in no way a wood worker. I like to tinker and stuff, but accomplished I am not. Lol


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 13, 2014)

I would go with Hickory or pecan. Very hard and can take the abuse of all that movement and competition. Nice looking and with a Spar varnish completely weather proof. If you get in a bind in a competition you can always use it to smoke too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

Domestic species that I would suggest, which also grow in your region (I believe most of these do but not all) are:

Extreme Resistance:
Black locust
Osage Orange
Red Mulberry
Pacific Yew (expensive and not quite as resistant as the 3 listed above)

Very Resistant:
Mesquite (species vary but all species are very durable)
Hickory (shagbark, pignut, shellbark, and mockernut)
Pecan Hickories (bitternut, pecan, water hickory, and nutmeg)
Old-growth Bald Cypress
Catalpa
Black Cherry
Sassafras
Cedar (eastern [juniper] or western)
Old-growth Redwood
White Oak
Honeylocust (borderline moderate depending on how tight growth rings)
Black Walnut (Often listed as moderate resistance but I disagree as long as it has tight rings)

Moderate Resistance:
Lot's of species in this category and I will not list them as I don't believe you should use any of them for this project.

Exotic Speices with Extreme Resistance:
Ipe, teak, mahogany, spanish cedar these are all extremely durable but I always prefer domestic species for outdoor projects. Just a personal preference that I can't explain. I have no problem using exotics for furniture and indoor projects but just like my outdoor stuff to be domestics.

A note about hickory vs pecan. Hickory comes from 8 different species. Four "true" hickories and 4 pecan hickories. All 8 species are in the genus _carya_. The "true" hickories are slightly heavier and denser, and also slightly more rot resistant. However for your purpose any of the 8 hickories (and any of the other "hybrid" hickories such as sand hiskory etc.) will be fine IMO.

The 4 true hickories average about 50 pounds ft³ at 8% MC. This is heavier than white oak. Pecan hickories average about 42 pounds ft³, which is 16% lighter and means that strength will be a little less and machining will be a little different. Strength and machining are largely products of density - 10% less density can mean more than 20% weaker.


----------



## KYTURKEY (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow. Cool. Thanks Kevin. I appreciate it.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

BTW strength is not much of a consideration in your application. I wouldn't say density is either unless you want as heavy as you can get for stability, or as light as you can get for mobility. Obviously if you want it as heavy as you can get Black Locust or Osage are probably your best bets (but all 4 in that category are heavy) and if you're looking for as light as you can get then the cedars or redwood are your best choices.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 14, 2014)

Patrick, if you can't find the wood you're looking for locally, there's a mill in Bagdad that has a lot of stuff... seems like they always have hedge, locust, and the rest of the mainstream hardwoods from around here.


----------



## KYTURKEY (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks man. I know there's a mill in Lawrenceburg as well.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep, @Gixxerjoe04 has been over there a time or two. He talked like they had some nice stuff as well. Forgot about that one.


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

For my money, white oak is the way to go. TA


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

Tony said:


> For my money, white oak is the way to go. TA



Why? WO is fine but when there are better choices why would you want WO? Just curious.


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

It weathers well, has great strength and it's reasonably priced. I'm sure there are better woods out there, but for the limited ones I've used for outdoor applications, this is my pick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

You've got curiosity piqued, @Kevin what would you use?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

Tile. 







I would use black locust, osage, red mulberry, or mesquite (I think I forgot to list that one!) depending on which I could get.


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

Ya, I guess mesquite would work as well! I didn't suggest it because to me it's a regional wood; as I understand it's god-awful expensive outside of Texas. (It's not cheap here either considering it grows here!).


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

To be more open about why I wouldn't choose Wo, I just don't like the way RO or WO looks. qtr sawn WO is okay but I guess I got so tired of seeing it I just don't care for it. It's a great species though and and not a thing wrong with using it if you like the look. I'd choose walnut over it anyday if I couldn't get one of the others. Yew is also regional and quite expensive even there on the left coast and canada from what I understand. .


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

RO I'm with you, it's open pores are horrible outdoors anyway. I've never used walnut for outdoor, I'll have to try that. Never worked with Yew. I like the way WO grays over time.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

Tony said:


> I like the way WO grays over time.



You would probably like my hair then.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 14, 2014)

Now THAT is some relevant data  Holy crap Kevin you put some work into that.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Now THAT is some relevant data  Holy crap Kevin you put some work into that.



Most of it I know by heart I have posted it enough over at WWT over the years lol.


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You would probably like my hair then.



If you have any regardless of color, I'm jealous!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

